# middle name or hyphenated name for honey?



## scotsgirl

as the title says lol? only ones i can think of are honey louise or honey mae??
thanks in advance xx:kiss:


----------



## pixydust

Honey Willow?


----------



## country_girl8

Honey Marie
Honey Lou
Honey Bo
Honey amelia


----------



## stephx

Hmm Honey is lovely but imo I think it can sound too cutsy if you have a really sweet middle name aswell if you get what I mean?

Honey Louise is quite nice tho :)

I like Honey Paige too

xx


----------



## Fran_Cesca

Honey Rose was my first thought.


----------



## scotsgirl

i love honey rose x


----------



## Tasha

I have a Honey and really liked the name Honey Blossom but it wasnt right for us, I couldnt find a middle name that fitted perfect so she stayed Honey. 

I agree with the person who said about too cutesy (which is why I didnt do Blossom). So I like Honey May/Mae/Mai, Honey Belle, Honey Blossom (although it was right for us I still LOVE it).


----------



## scotsgirl

leaning towards honey-mae but what spelling?? mai, may or mae? x


----------



## Martz

I love Honey-Mae, spelt like that. 

I like Mae for a middle name as well but then we decided that middle names should be family names soo that went out the window.

honey-mae sounds gorgeous though xx


----------



## Tasha

I have a Naomi-Mae so yea I like the Mae spelling:thumbup:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like the spelling Honey Mae

Honey Claire
Honey Lynn
Honey Jaide
Honey Grace
Honey Belle


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I really like

Honey-Mae
Or
Huney-Rae
sounds really nice aswell

but i think any one silible name that doesnt begin with a H would sound so cute =)
xxxxxx


----------

